# Are these both Yellow Tail Acei?



## smdntn (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi

I bought (what I thought were) 6 yellow tail acei a few months back. Decided for stocking to source 2 more from another fish shop, which look completely different! (And actually closer to how I have seen on google)

So now I have 6 mbuna that I'm not sure of...

Please see some photos attached. I think the bigger one might be a juvenile jalo reef (cynotilapia Afra). The other 4 are grey/brown with a hint of blue, which would be in line with how the (females?) look. You can see them in some of the photos (in amongst rustys and yellow labs)

The other alternative is they might be Pseudotropheus zebra?

Please see this link:


http://imgur.com/VJqeBwR


Thanks very much!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, that barred one is definitely not Acei. 
Yes, kinda Zebra or Afra type, look kinda vague so far, but not Acei. Might be a hybrid, they also remind me some of Labidochromis Hongi but not a perfect match there either.


----------



## smdntn (Jul 8, 2019)

noki said:


> Yes, that barred one is definitely not Acei.
> Yes, kinda Zebra or Afra type, look kinda vague so far, but not Acei. Might be a hybrid, they also remind me some of Labidochromis Hongi but not a perfect match there either.


Thanks Noki. Yes I agree, the reason I thought Afra is because the others that came in the same purchase look very dull grey/brown with yellow fins, but still have bars. Shame that I now have 6 of something and 2 acei instead of 8 acei but all should be ok!

Can I expect them to change as they mature? Maybe will be easier to identify as they grow?

Thanks


----------

